# Angels Glow and Angels Eyes for tear stains



## cheryld (Jun 22, 2006)

I've been looking into products for tear staining, and I've read on a post in the forum that people really like angels glow and angels eyes. After reading the ingredients I decided to look up tylosin. The only info that I can find says it's an antibiotic. 

Does anyone else have information re: tylosin as tartrate? What is it exactly? Is it a chemical? 

I'm not sure I'd like to give our little Asha an antibiotic for tear stains... Anyway, would love some input on this ingredient. 

Cheers


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

you can find lots of stuff on tylan if you do a search. it is a mild antiboitic that is usually used on chickens. just buy a bottle and put a pinch in some wet food everyday for a week or two and you will be absolutely amazed with the results. lola had dard brown stains under her eyes (think football player) and now there's hardly anything. only use it for two weeks if you're concerned about giving your dog an antibiotic.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Tylosin is an antibiotic (consisting of a tetracyclene derivative)
You can buy it in the form of Tylan powder and put a pinch in 
the food or a treat (it's bitter) once a day for 10 days.
Here's a link for Tylan powder> Tylan Powder - 107 gm. jar

If kept refrigerated it will keep a very long time...since it is not
mixed with fluid.


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

I found it at Pets-n-More for 38.50 + $6.00 shipping
Pets-n-More
and at QC Supply for 36.95 + shipping to your locations for me it would be 9.57
QC Supply


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi , In Australia feeding your pets this antibiotic is illegal . There are a number of reasons why , but most important is that antibiotics should not be used for cosmetic purposes . Here is some of the information I have researched . I would be interested in reading a study on the long term effects of this product .Sarah
SIDE EFFECTS

Nausea and vomiting are the most commonly reported side effects of tetracycline in dogs and cats, particularly cats. Tetracycline should not be given with food as food binds the drug and prevents its absorption into the body.

Drugs of the Tetracycline class have potential to permanently stain teeth if given to immature animals. (It binds to calcium which is needed for growing bones and teeth.) 

Tetracyclines have potential to be toxic to the kidney. It is best to pick another drug in a patient with pre-existing kidney disease.

Long term use may induce actual urinary stones made of tetracycline.

Tetracycline can cause a false positive urine test for glucose.

INTERACTIONS WITH OTHER DRUGS

Antacids commonly contain calcium, which binds Tetracycline in the GI tract. If these medications are used together, neither may be absorbed properly and the benefits of both are lost. Iron containing vitamin supplements produce the same problem. (Iron supplements are often used concurrently with Tetracycline to treat "Feline Infectious Anemia.” Administration of these two medications should be separated by a couple of hours.)

Nausea may result if Tetracycline is used in combination with theophylline (an airway dilator). These two drugs might be used together to treat "Kennel Cough."

Drugs of the tetracycline class may make Digoxin (a heart medication) act stronger.

CAUTIONS AND CONCERNS

Tetracycline does not kill bacteria, it merely curtails their ability to reproduce. For the invading bacteria to be killed, the host's immune system must be active and effective. This may not be the best choice medication for immune compromised patients.

Because of the calcium binding issues, Tetracycline should not be used in pregnant patients.

Tetracyclines should be stored at room temperature in light-tight containers.

Dosage adjustments are required if Tetracycline is to be used in patients with liver or kidney disease.

Tylosin: Tylosin is an broad spectrum antibiotic that has good anaerobic activity. It is often used in the control of diarrhea caused by clostridia organisms in dogs. It is also effective in treating chlamydiae and mycoplasma infections. Side effects may be anorexia or diarrhea.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Max had some bad tear stairs... to the point that his eyelids could probably be stuck together. We tired everything... good old fashion hard work and lots of rubbing plus various other products and home remedies. Nothing made much of a difference. Rocky had it too, although not as bad and everything we tried there was nearly as ineffective as it was for Max.

We actually were concerned that with all the probing, rubbing and various products that we were trying near the eyes, we would end up causing an eye problem worse than the tearstains.

We went back to the vet one more time to talk with him. This time, he prescribed Terramycin.

Tetracycline, is used to treat bacterial infections, including pneumonia and other respiratory tract infections; acne; infections of skin, genital and urinary systems; and the infection that causes stomach ulcers (Helicobacter pylori). It also may be used as an alternative to other medications for the treatment of Lyme disease and for the treatment and prevention of anthrax (after inhalational exposure). Tetracycline is in a class of medications called tetracycline antibiotics. It works by preventing the growth and spread of bacteria. Antibiotics will not work for colds, flu, or other viral infections.

This is in powder form and we mixed a very small amount of it in with their food for probably a week or two. Within a 3 or 4 days, we started noticing an improvement with Max especially. I cannot honestly say just how long we gave it, I am estimating less than two weeks and the difference it has made is amazing. That has probably been two years ago now. Rocky's eyes remain totally free of the red colored stair to this day. Max might have a tiny amount. Both still have the occasion eye bugger... whatever you might call the dark gunk which you can wash out with a washcloth and warm water.

I agree that antibiotics are not to be taken lightly. However especially for Max, we were concerned that we might do accidentental damage while just trying to clean. I have no idea if I can buy this stuff without seeing a vet first... but even if I could, I would not. However, in the end, I am glad we used this stuff and under the same circumstances and under a vet’s care, I would do it again. There were no effects from the medicine. Furthermore, it was my understanding at the time that the stuff was very safe.


----------



## cheryld (Jun 22, 2006)

hi dogloverx3 -

thanks for that info. i thought it was a bit strange that an antibiotic was used as an ingredient in a seemingly innocent grooming product. (no offense to anyone that chooses to use it. everyone is free to form their own opinions.) i know a bit about tetracycline and didn't know that tylosin was the same thing. 

i definitely won't be using this for my dog. two weeks or two days: using an antibiotic for aesthetic reasons doesn't feel right to me. the truth is that we can't be sure that some longterm damage has been done, especially as their kidney's are so small. in general, i prefer the natural route for my pets and i'm sure there's a homeopathic alternative out there. again, i'm not judging anyone that uses these products. it's just that i happen to be aware of a few things - after a fair bit of research, etc. - which make me very protective over the health of my pets. 

cheers & thanks again for the great post, 
cheryl 



> Hi , In Australia feeding your pets this antibiotic is illegal . There are a number of reasons why , but most important is that antibiotics should not be used for cosmetic purposes . Here is some of the information I have researched . I would be interested in reading a study on the long term effects of this product .Sarah
> SIDE EFFECTS
> 
> Nausea and vomiting are the most commonly reported side effects of tetracycline in dogs and cats, particularly cats. Tetracycline should not be given with food as food binds the drug and prevents its absorption into the body.
> ...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The dosage for Tylan (tylosin, a DERIVATIVE of tetracyclene) is so miniscule
it could hardly cause the damage
listed in that post. By the way, eye stain is a bacterial growth and
can warrant an antibiotic. I've used several vets over the years that
prescribed a stronger antibiotic than the Tylan dosage. I prefer the
Tylan as there are no side effects in the dosage and little time being
spent taking it. Tylosin is used for intestinal upsets among other things.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> The dosage for Tylan (tylosin, a DERIVATIVE of tetracyclene) is so miniscule
> it could hardly cause the damage
> listed in that post. By the way, eye stain is a bacterial growth and
> can warrant an antibiotic. I've used several vets over the years that
> ...


OK so I'm the one who posted the recipe w/Tylan 50 in it that is used topically (in maltese health & behavor). Because of the low dosage and the fact that it is used topically, and also that I only use it once a week or sometimes once every other week in the spring and a little into the summer (just to keep the staining in check) do you personally feel that could be harmful? I like the fact that it seems to stop the problem, not just remove the stains. I think you said you've been using Tylan (or form of it) for over 18 yrs off & on, and figure you would have noticed any long term affects by now.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> i definitely won't be using this for my dog. two weeks or two days: using an antibiotic for aesthetic reasons doesn't feel right to me. the truth is that we can't be sure that some longterm damage has been done, especially as their kidney's are so small. in general, i prefer the natural route for my pets and i'm sure there's a homeopathic alternative out there. again, i'm not judging anyone that uses these products. *it's just that i happen to be aware of a few things* - after a fair bit of research, etc. - which make me very protective over the health of my pets.
> 
> cheers & thanks again for the great post,
> cheryl[/B]


 *Hi Cheryl,

I would be interested in being enlightened as to what you happen to be aware of that makes you feel the way you do. I also am concerned for my dogs health and would always try a natural homeopathic way first but with the tear staining I was not able to find anything that stopped the staining.

Please share.

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I don't feel that tear staining is cosmetic. The tearing is almost always caused by a a bacterial (red yeast) infection in the tear ducts. The constant tearing can cause "tear burning" under the eyes and on the face- Wilson's hair actually started falling out, and the skin was red and irritated- I don't consider that cosmentic. This red yeast is easily cleared up from a 1-3 week period of using the Tylan. I don't see what the difference is between using this antibiotic to clear up the yeast and using any antibiotic for a 10 day to 2 week period to treat some sort of infection. 

I had concerns about using an antibiotic for an extended period of time, but after extensive research on what causes the tearing and the antibiotic I feel confident in my choice, and recommending it to others.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've never had any side effects long term or short term using Tylan.
Mind you, I never used it excessively as I don't feel any antibiotic
is a good thing long term. I also don't think anyone should run to
use an antibiotic at the first sign of staining. The important thing
is to discover the CAUSE of staining for that particular dog and
remedy that. Tylan can be used to clear up any bacterial growth
after the cause of staining is found. I would never advise using
an antibiotic to mask the cause, but rather to clear up any 
residual problem after finding the cause. 

I've never heard of using liquid Tylan topically before. I would 
be very careful when applying as most antibiotics aren't meant
to be in the eye or on the skin.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi , my problem with this product is the fact you can buy it over the counter without ANY directions from your vet - I find that company very irresponsible . My boyfriend treated an American import Champion Maltese at his vet practice - the poor dogs entire system had shut down ( including kidney and liver function ) . It was found in the autopsy that the dog had been overdosed on tetracycline - over a period of long use ( the dog was 6 ) . Some people do not follow directions well , and the long term use of ANY antibiotic should be at a vets discretion . I think many people are using it for cosmetic purposes NOT for any health reasons . In addition , there are quite a few reasons for tearstains - not all of them are a yeast infection , you may be masking the actual problem by using an over the counter product and not consulting your vet . I am pleased that Australias vet board has strict regulations . Has a 20 year study been done on that product - somehow I doubt it !!! Sarah


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

I have to add my two cents worth here...I have been using Angels Eyes for Kissi. Before giving it to my dog I had THREE different vets check it out and they were all in agreement that in the veterinary world it was a dream come true!! I was told that it is completely safe to use in most cases. This is a drug that has been used for IBS in dogs for many years but it is very hard to get the dosage right for tiny dogs and it still be palatable. It does not usually cause diarrhea...instead it can cause constipation...I always give Kissi veggies to correct that problem. My vet actually had me call the lady that developed Angels Eyes and ask if she could come up with a second formula for those animals allergic to beef. Since using this product Kissi no longer has tear stains but what is more important...she no longer suffers from IBS!! One of the vets that I consulted raises havanese and is on the health committe for the Havanese parent club, she is very thorough and is very knowledgeable when it comes to toy dogs in general.
Linda


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Here is more information on that antibiotic - it does not appear to be FDA approved for dogs , but rather pigs , poultry and cattle . Sarah
Tylosin is an antibiotic categorized further as a “macrolide”. Other members of this class of antibiotics include erythromycin, clarithromycin, azithromycin, spiramycin, and dirithromycin. 

Tylosin is produced naturally by an actinomycete, Streptomyces fradiae. It is bacteriostatic, inhibiting bacterial protein synthesis through inhibition of the 50S ribosome and is active against Gram-positive and Gram-negative microorganisms, Mycoplasma, vibrios, and spirochetes. 

Tylosin is used as a food additive growth promoter in food animals. It is also used as an antibiotic to treat infections in farm animals. 

In small animals, tylosin has been used for its anti-inflammatory and antibiotic properties to treat colitis. It is also used to treat infections of other organ systems, notably the respiratory tract and skin. 

Tylosin is a prescription drug and can only be obtained from a veterinarian or by prescription from a veterinarian. 

Tylosin is not approved for use in dogs and cats by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) but may be legally prescribed by veterinarians as an extra - label drug.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> I don't feel that tear staining is cosmetic. The tearing is almost always caused by a a bacterial (red yeast) infection in the tear ducts. The constant tearing can cause "tear burning" under the eyes and on the face- Wilson's hair actually started falling out, and the skin was red and irritated- I don't consider that cosmentic. This red yeast is easily cleared up from a 1-3 week period of using the Tylan. I don't see what the difference is between using this antibiotic to clear up the yeast and using any antibiotic for a 10 day to 2 week period to treat some sort of infection.
> 
> I had concerns about using an antibiotic for an extended period of time, but after extensive research on what causes the tearing and the antibiotic I feel confident in my choice, and recommending it to others.[/B]










I agree.


----------

